# EERM 8th ed. vs. Power Reference Manual



## Peele1 (Feb 7, 2011)

I bought the EERM 8th edition before the Power Reference Manual came out. I'm planning to take the Power exam.

Has anyone compared these two and made a list of the differences?


----------



## dianevp (Feb 18, 2011)

I didn't do any extensive analysis on the difference of the two except for comparing the info given by PPI. I ended up purchasing the Power one. So far, it's strictly power related topics; however, my study guide refers to similar sections in the EERM (don't know the year) and it seems that the EERM goes into a bit more detail?? But again, can't say for sure since I'm not sure of the version of the EERM that I'm using. Hope this helps!


----------



## eedave (Feb 22, 2011)

Peele1 said:


> I bought the EERM 8th edition before the Power Reference Manual came out. I'm planning to take the Power exam.
> Has anyone compared these two and made a list of the differences?


This topic was discussed for the October exam. I purchased EERM 8th prior to the Power book being released and it was sufficient. If you have an older version, I would suggest saving the money.


----------



## dianevp (Feb 25, 2011)

The more and more I work with the Power reference manual the more and more I think I should have gotten the EERM.....just my opinion.

So far I have noticed, the chapters on dc/ac machinery and transmission lines are poor compared to an old version of the EERM I have.


----------

